# Is it proper to start out selling just stock heat transfers



## kevintees (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello everyone. My question to you is, Is it proper to start out by selling only stock transfers i.e from proworld? The reason that I ask is because I wanted to sell them as a capitol building means. I finished my business plan and I'm aiming at a full start up cost of about $6,000. That includes equipment, website, software, classes etc. It would be my hopes to sell stock transfers and shirts only to HELP with obtaining my start up cost. 

Any views on this would be great. Thank you!


----------



## skinner1691 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Selling Stock transfers*

You can do that and make a lot of money,if you have a large flea market close by,take a look at what they are selling,and find something they are not selling ,lik spanich shirts, or oneliners, mak a few and rnt some space. your in biz. One thought,make sure you take along someone to help out. this is how I got started 37 years ago,still sell once in a while,it's a lot of fun


----------



## kevintees (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Selling Stock transfers*

Thanks for info and reply Skinner. The flea market are a good idea. I already have my permits so I just might do that. What can a typical day net you?


----------



## skinner1691 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Selling Stock transfers*

Pic a flea market that has a good size to it, you can make 2-3 hundres a day at a good market,good luck


----------

